# Astm E8-2003 Standard Test Methods for Tension Testing of Metallic Materials



## هانى شرف الدين (29 يناير 2008)

Astm E8-2003 Standard Test Methods for Tension Testing of Metallic Materials

Size: 265 KB ​


----------



## سدير عدنان (5 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك ايها المهندس هاني مع التقدير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (6 فبراير 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبد النافع (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووولر جدا ياهندسة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عبد النافع (9 فبراير 2008)

بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## shimo234 (24 مارس 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## بدرشتاين (25 مارس 2008)

الاستاذ الفاضل هاني لااستطيع تحميل الملف هل من الممكن ان ترشدني مشكروا


----------



## د.محبس (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------

